# GOT IT. Way of Kings



## King Raven Stark (Jun 2, 2012)

So after months of looking for Brandon Sanderson's The Way of Kings I suddenly and unexpectedly found it as i was search for midnight sun in barnes and noble. This novel is crazy, i've only finished the prelude and the assassin chapter in the beginning so don't spoil it for me. the sanderson structures the book looks good, and his imagination is wild. plus i got skyrim today, only did one mission, just been world exploring


----------

